# New workshop for Darkcity



## darkcity79 (Mar 21, 2011)

When you have to work, one of the best things is to have a convenient and comfortable place, where everything is at hand.
So I decided to create a space tailored to my needs, which would allow me to do the work more easily, without having to install every time extensions, lights, water pipes, etc. ...

The creation of the lab took about 8 days. The thing that makes me very proud is that I did everything by myself: plastering walls, painting, electrical and plumbing, flooring, furniture. The only thing I bought in kit is the shelf, but I proceeded to sand and paint it.

Here are some photos at the end of the work:














































The table is collapsible, to obtain space in the case of very long vehicles





































Deriving from the main power line, with a differential circuit breaker and grounding. Lighting and outlets on separate lines.










Plumbing line derived from household, with extension and connection for washing and pressure washer










The workshop is not so big (about 36 mq), but sufficient to accommodate all the equipment and also work on large cars




























I hope you like it, I feel very comfortable there


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice and very jealous mate


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great place to work and well done for doing it yourself. Something you can be proud of.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice and well done :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks tidy that mate, what's the floor covering?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks very nice, looks a realy great comfortable space too!


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Love it. If I had a workplace like that the wife and kids would never see me


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice garage mate :thumb:


----------



## jmm86 (Sep 4, 2011)

looks clean and tidy and a nice place to work


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very tidy and clean working space and i nice red convertible to fill it


----------



## darkcity79 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you very much. I'm glad you like it


----------



## darkcity79 (Mar 21, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Looks tidy that mate, what's the floor covering?


Thanks 

It's a dark gray PVC carpet... a little dusty. I have to clean it  
In Italy, we call it "mille bolle" (a thousand bubbles) for the surface shape.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great workspace  And very well organized.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Thats really impressive. Love the walls, very "work" feel to it.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

looks spot on. my garage is full of kids toys bikes a fridge tumble dryer and junk, although i dont think the 7 series would fit in it if i was to empty it!


----------



## darkcity79 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice dude - Very tidy (Nice to see )


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice i'm jealous


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the man cave & the car mate :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great..


----------



## Manu007 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice Dark 


grande Dark :wave:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Love the man cave & the car mate :argie:


Your right there, its turning into a man cave which is what we all need... :thumb:


----------



## cupitt (May 14, 2011)

very nice 

spettacolo!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Quality, and I love the table & stools!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

you got tea and coffee making facilities? if so, everyone on this thread will be round. i'll bring the biscuits ;o)
very nice set up.


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow man congrats that looks so cool. Can't wait to get my own setup.

Lou


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

:doublesho really nice workshop:thumb:


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one, i am gathering bits to do mine!


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Superb looking workshop :thumb:


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice. 

The only thing I would change would be to make some covers or shrouds to put above the lights in order to push the lighting down towards the vehicles. At the moment a lot of that light is wasted illuminating your ceiling.

Al Fresco


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks a nice working area mate, good job


----------



## FRMATT (Jun 5, 2011)

looks really good, I'm jealous!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Congrats on your new workshop ( aka man cave ) !

Mario *


----------



## alex65 (Dec 31, 2011)

well done; I'm jealous.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good mate!:thumb:


----------



## littledog (Dec 24, 2010)

A fantastic work! Congratulation for your job and your English!

E' sempre un piacere vedere questi lavori!
Ciao!


----------

